# Gelding trying to mount mare in heat



## Saskia

He might be a rig, or he might just mount mares. Some geldings do even though they have been gelded correctly. It's extremely irritating, especially if you own the mare and not the gelding. I ended up moving a previous mare I had because of this.

It can do damage to a mare, especially if the gelding has shoes on, so at the very least I'd try and put a good rug on her. I'd seperate them... but I've known a few horses who have done it and there have been no ill effects to the mare. Hopefully it will stop when she's not in season.


----------



## Speed Racer

I have a very studdy gelding. Not a rig, he just thinks he still has those dangly bits. :?

My little herd of 3 are all geldings, but I took care of a friend's mare for about a month. Hussy came into season, and of course Casper put on his 'I'm a hot stallion' routine.

Had to keep them separated, because he most definitely would have mounted her and I didn't want her getting hurt.

Will your gelding hurt her? Probably not, but she could get a vaginal/uterine infection from penetration that would require a vet visit and antibiotics.


----------



## bubba13

I'd really worry more about cuttings on her back from hooves/shoes than anything else, and quite honestly I wouldn't be all too concerned about that. Just keep an eye on her, is my recommendation, and let nature take its course.


----------



## smrobs

If they were mine, I would separate them until she finishes her heat cycle. Not only is the risk of the gelding injuring her there, but she could also injure him very quickly. If she decides that she's not in the mood for his shenanigans, one swift kick could end his life by breaking a leg or any number of other injuries he could sustain from a kick. I've even heard of studs having their penis fractured after a mare kicked them.


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

Thanks to everyone who's offered advice!
Turns out the gelding *is* a stud (although the vet did also say that about 5% of geldings will act studdish around a mare in heat, even if gelded early & properly). He has one testicle completely inside, and the other is small and only partially descended, and somewhere along the way his scrotum was cut. (Why they'd cut his scrotum and not actually geld him is beyond me?). He will be gelded, but it's a more invasive surgery now (between the scar tissue and the fact that he's not descended), so the vet recommended waiting til late Nov / early Dec when the flies and such are mostly dead.

And -- my neighbor has offered to take the mare whenever she is in heat. (She has one large (5 acre) pasture, 2 smaller ones, and an indoor arena, with 2 horses, so plenty of room). Means the gelding will be alone for a week or so, but much better than risking injury. The vet did tell us that it wouldn't be a good idea to just run a fence down the middle of our pasture, because they may try to mate across the fence, and then they likely will get injured.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, scary. You might want to have the mare preg-checked just to make sure. The chances that a stud with undecended testicles would be able to breed her are fairly slim, but better safe than sorry.

That's great news that you are going to be able to keep them separated until he can be fixed properly.


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

smrobs said:


> Wow, scary. You might want to have the mare preg-checked just to make sure. The chances that a stud with undecended testicles would be able to breed her are fairly slim, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> That's great news that you are going to be able to keep them separated until he can be fixed properly.


Agreed. Already discussed that with the vet as well. She said she can do a blood test in two weeks, or an ultrasound in 3 weeks, or we can wait for the mare to come in heat again (in about 3 wks - 22 days). Vet said essentially the same as you did, that there is a small chance he could get her pregnant, but not impossible. Smaller because as far as we've seen he hasn't penetrated her (and as far as the vet could tell....lots of bruising on her back end, poor girl, but none internal). So we'll be watching for another heat cycle; if it doesn't come, then we'll have further testing done, and I'll have to find another temp home for the mare; we don't have a proper barn or a good way to seperate them for a longer time. I hope not, she's 20, and we're just not set up for foaling, nor do I really have the time & energy for a foal (although we could probably sell it to someone who does at weaning.) She's also a bit underweight right now - about 60 to 70 lbs, which isn't huge in horse terms, she'll easily get that back -- but not a good place to begin a pregnancy.


----------



## Theresa1

It sounds like someone tried to geld him at the farm, and being a cryptorchid, they were unable to get a hold of the testicles. 

From what I understand (I owned a crypt once), the testicle in the stomach is unable to produce (sperm die because too warm), but the dropped testicle could be a problem, depending on if it is normal or not. Either way, you will want the one inside removed or he will always act like a stud. Good luck


----------



## maddieschwartz

my mare was mounted by a "gelding" in our pasture. they say he is gelded but I have never actually seen a gelding go through the motions and act as study as he does, even when a mare is not in season. he is very over weight so even if he did have a testicle left I wouldn't be able to see it... my mare has not gone back into heat since then. this was 02/26/17 and it is now 04/06/17. she is always very regular and on the dot when it comes to her heat cycles.. they're usually visible year round as well. I know the chances of her actually being pregnant are slim to none but I cant help but be nervous about it. I don't know if she is just satisfied orrrr what


----------



## Smilie

Not that unusual at all
I have had quite a few geldings, gelded correctly by an equine vet, that over the years, would mount mares, and some even going through /the act
However, if you truly think your mare has not cycled since, perhaps you should either get a testosterone level on that gelding, or have your mare checked
This is also the time of year many mares are in 'transition', so don't have regular cycles


----------



## Smilie

Okay, so a crypt.
Doubt he has viable sperm, and your mare, at her age, is most ikley not cycling regularly either anymore
Still, separating them is a good idea, and don't know why anyone would keep a crypt around!
Is he just a pasture ornament, that someone decided was simpler then having him gelded correctly?


----------



## Chasin Ponies

We actually had a vet in the area (fortunately since retired) that would "half geld" cryptorchid colts for people who didn't want to spend the money on surgery. Many were sold as papered Registered geldings and ended up hurting the newbies who bought them. Some went ahead with the surgery but some of those horses were dumped and sold to the next newbie.
I bought a cryptorchid colt at 16 months and when I pointed it out to the seller, they dropped his price several thousands of dollars. To get him properly gelded, I had to haul him to the vet clinic and then when I got him home I had to give him antibiotic shots for 10 days. That was over 10 years ago and cost me $600.
I've never seen a true gelding try to mount a mare and my first suspicion would be a gelding that wasn't done completely.


----------



## Smilie

Chasin Ponies said:


> We actually had a vet in the area (fortunately since retired) that would "half geld" cryptorchid colts for people who didn't want to spend the money on surgery. Many were sold as papered Registered geldings and ended up hurting the newbies who bought them. Some went ahead with the surgery but some of those horses were dumped and sold to the next newbie.
> I bought a cryptorchid colt at 16 months and when I pointed it out to the seller, they dropped his price several thousands of dollars. To get him properly gelded, I had to haul him to the vet clinic and then when I got him home I had to give him antibiotic shots for 10 days. That was over 10 years ago and cost me $600.
> I've never seen a true gelding try to mount a mare and my first suspicion would be a gelding that wasn't done completely.



That is very irresponsible for any vet, to part geld a crypt!

You are wrong though, that a horse gelded correctly will never mount mares. I had all my colts that were not going to be used as stud prospects, gelded as yearlings. The vet I use is a very good equine vet, plus a lifelong horseman
In all cases, I was present, seen both testicles removed,and my vet showed me the epiyditimus tissue that also needs to be removed, to make sure no testosterone producing material if left
Stilll, when certain fillies came in heat, some of those geldings, certainly not all, would actually mount those mares
Often they would like like they were not sure what the program was, once mounted, occasionally had enough of an erection to try and do the breeding act, but obviously , not like an intact stallion


----------



## Smilie

I will give you this paragraph from a HOrsecom article on this subject

'. Castration, which usually reduces male sex drive, does not always eliminate all male-type sexual behavior in both horses and burros/donkeys. In fact, some geldings retain fairly high levels of male sexual interest and response, even when veterinarians confirm that both testicles were removed and there is no evidence of elevated male hormones. In horses, as many as one third of completely castrated geldings will still achieve full erection, mount, insert, thrust, and ejaculate, especially when given pasture free access to females in estrus. In some cultures the belief is that donkey and burro geldings are even more likely than horse geldings to retain significant sexual behavior. I don't know of any data confirming this.'

Here is the link:
Castrated and Confused | TheHorse.com


----------



## Horsef

Just a word of caution: the fact that the mare is displaying signs of cycling DOES NOT guarantee that she hasn't been impregnated. I've ridden one which was "cycling" and going after stallions up until the day before she foaled.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh wow, well that makes a lot more sense now! :O Glad you can keep them apart from each other for the time being. I hope the mare didn't get prego (even though yes, it is a super slim chance!) & all goes well from here on out!


----------



## waresbear

I have seen geldings, properly gelded geldings, mount mares. Those type of boys live with other boys, they don't know how to act around girls.


----------

